# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2005 >  Re:Doubt In Sql Server 2005

## Eswaramoorthy

Hi

Have a glance @ http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/4348/tableo.png

For a single country there may be n numbers of country_notes.
I Need to fetch all the distinct records of countries with the latest country_note records.

we can get the latest country_notes by using createdt.

Regards
Eswaramoorthy.S

----------

